# land in canada?



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

who has moved from the US to/or is living in Canada that knows about getting to live on land you buy there? we have friends that say it is hard to get citizenship there after you buy your land. We live in the UP and are considering Canada, if we can find a climate like this. Also have our house and 1.3 acres for sale here. Perfect for growing everything, cool summers, lots of snow to play in. clean air. thanks for any info. hp


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Daughter's FIL built a very nice large cabin on a lake called..Bob's Lake in Canada. I know he had to have a bank account in Canada and they mentioned also that he now has a duel..or double citizenship with Canada and the USA. I would call immigrations or speak with the Dunham's catalog people that sell land to American's on land contract type of dealings. I gues I am wondering "why" you would want to move to Canada ?? Hubby and I a few years back had also thought seriously of doing the same thing. I have family living in Canada moved from England many years ago. There were a few things that didn't "sit" right with us. Learn more about their politics and gun control and such and things that you are interested in before making your final decision. Also look into their medical treatment if you are not a citizen. There is a lot to think about. Good Luck !!


----------



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

thank you so much for the information. yes, we do need to consider a lot of things and we are looking where the US is going too. for health reasons for my daughter we have to live where it is cold most of the time. have gotten to like the clean air here, but we have since found out that this is the highest cancer area in the nation. I guess due to the minerals? anyway, a change may be needed, so many regulations and high taxes too. I hear it is regulated heavy in Canada too, but i understood that there were only taxes on your land at the initial buy. And land is a lot cheaper there. We want to make another back-to-the land move and find an area with clean air and good water. From what i am reading our health problems here are getting worse with mandatory vaccinations even for our kids to attend college. anyway, will follow your suggestions. thanks hp


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Happy -- I don't know who told you that there are no taxes on land after the initial buy, but they're wrong. Annual property taxes do exist -- but they vary in expense from area to area. Check first.

If your daughter needs to live somewhere where it's "cold all the time", do your research carefully, Many parts of Canada get well above 90F in the summer -- where I live, in Manitoba, last summer we had days on end in the 100-105F range. Just because we're in Canada doesn't mean we don't get heat.

Northern BC is very nice, and the taxes are relatively low (relative to say, Metro Toronto, Vancouver or Montreal), but there are a lot of down sides to living in Northern BC, too. Do your research carefully. 

Of course, before you even start researching property, I'd suggest you contact Immigration Canada and find out if you could even consider moving here. Some of the restrictions are quite stringent. I have lived in every province Ontario and west, so if I can answer any questions about any of them for you, feel free to ask. Understand that I don't have a lot of knowledge about the details of coming here, as I was born here, but day to day life and information on specific areas, I'll be happy to share.


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

Each Province has its own rules and regulations about health care and each municipality controls how taxes are parsed out. You will pay a sales tax for your initial purchase and MOST municipalities have yearly property taxes that have to be paid. Provincial taxes include health care most of the time and each province charges a different amount. Here in Ontario we pay $500 per year for a family of two making over $70,000 a year, but I have never had to pay for any medical except prescription medicine.

There is no where in Canada that is cold all the time, by our definition. Temperatures in the far north range around 25ÂºC but there is high humidity, bugs, and poor growing conditions. Smog is becoming a real problem anywhere along the US border and in any cities with heavy industries. The growing season is rather short unless you are willing to spend money on greenhouses and take your chances with late frosts and snows. 

Land is not as cheap as you might think unless you are purchasing in one of the northern communities and then you have to consider access to the land, the closest community for services, and the very real possibility that your land will be "prospected" by mining companies. 

I believe you can live in Canada for up to 6 months without becoming a citizen, however, I do not know what taxes are involved, how health care is administered, or any of the other useful information.


----------

